# Short Protocol - 2 injections a day - Alternative sides confusion



## winning (May 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm so confused! Hope someone can help.

I am on the short protocol - I inject Menopur every night, and starting tomorrow I need to inject Cetrotide every morning.

The nurse told me to "do alternate sides" everyday.

Anyway - so Wednesday I injected in my right side, Thursday in my left and tonight will be my right again.

Tomorrow I start with Cetrotide - so I inject in my left? and then in the evening inject Menopur in my right?

Then that means Sunday, and all the days following - Cetrotide will always be injected in my left and Menopur in my right - which means I wont be alternating them!

Am I overthinking this? (I'm pretty sure the answer to this question is yes!  ) Do sides actually matter? Did the nurse only recommend to do alternate sides so I don't get too sore on the injection sites or something?

Hope one of you girls can help me out!


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Winning,

I had my injection teach yesterday and the nurse told me alternative sides until I start Cetrotide and then 1 injection in each side. And to move the spot in a smily face under the belly button. i think it's just to stop one part of you getting too sore. She also said i could take them at the same time if that's easier for me.

good luck!! 

Hope that helps and I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong
xx


----------



## Macknash76 (Jun 20, 2012)

I will be on the short protocol when I get AF next week and at my injection teach appointment she only said to not put it in the same spot all the time so you don't get sore. I don't think it is anything more than that. Well she didn't say it was so I will go with different sites each day. 

Good luck, fingrs crossed for you xxxx


----------



## winning (May 8, 2012)

Thanks girls! Okay, so I'll do my Cetrotide on one side and my Menopur on the other! Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Winning.  I'm at exactly the same stage as you! I haven't been told to alternate sides so will just inject round about the same sort of place as long as it doesn't start to be sore.  I'm sure you will be fine with your plan  
Good luck to you x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some times I would have 5 injection (stims and cetrotide) so  it is impossible to rotate the sites but it is possible to keep away from the actual injection site. You can use tummy and thighs 
Good Luck


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think it matters to be honest. My clinic said nothing about rotation, however, common sence told me that it'd be a sensible thing to do... plus, I didn't want to hit the same 'glory hole' twice in one day, incase it hurt. However, after about a couple of days, I'd forget which side I did my morning/evening jab so just did it anywhere.... I now have a bfp so I don't think it makes a blind bit of difference! I could be wrong..... xx


----------

